# Evaporated milk as a protein recovery drink?



## Globalti (26 Apr 2016)

Anybody tried this? Milk is a great natural protein and as I understand, whey protein is the protein taken out of milk, but it's pricey. So if evaporated milk is simply concentrated milk, wouldn't it make a cheap and easily available recovery drink? 

We had a huge carton of convalescent drinks when my sick MIL was staying and they looked and tasted exactly like evaporated milk with a slightly metallic taste, which I think was added minerals.

What does the panel think?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Apr 2016)

The average serving of a whey protein is cheaper than a tin of evaporated milk,around 30p


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2016)

Yebbut I like the taste of evaporated milk.

Because I'm lazy, can you tell me where you buy whey protein and how you worked out that price? On Myprotein it looks horribly expensive.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2016)

Milk will do.


----------



## windyrider (26 Apr 2016)

Evaporated Milk the process involves the evaporation of 60% of the water from the milk, followed by homogenization, canning, and heat-sterilization which would seem counter-intuitive when looking to recover from a period of prolonged exercise. However given N=1 , if it works for you rock on tommy!!!!


----------



## steve50 (26 Apr 2016)

Holland and Barrett, http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/sh...0wodlW4DUg&so=sort_topseller&totalNumRecs=198

Another good source, 
Ricotta cheese contains the most whey of any whole food because it is made from whey protein. During the cheese-making process, the curds separate from the whey. For years whey protein was a waste product of this process and was simply thrown away. The main difference between ricotta cheese and whey protein powder is that the protein powder manufacturing process removes the fats and sugars. If you use ricotta cheese as a dietary source of whey protein, choose the low-fat or part-skim variations to avoid high saturated fats. One cup of ricotta cheese provides 28g of protein.


----------



## steve50 (26 Apr 2016)

This stuff also works wonders for building muscle mass and strength (legs) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/sports-nutrition/creatine/#so=sort_topseller&totalNumRecs=31


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

Agree that milk alone is enough, but if you have a ready source of evaporated milk that will probably work as a protein source too. Whilst the proteins will be a little more denatured due to the canning process they're still there along with the natural minerals. How the denaturing affects overall bioavailability I don't know.

I love evaporated milk too!

IIRC Recent research on the tellybox indicated that taking protein supplements after exercise had no discernible effect on recovery.


----------



## lesley_x (26 Apr 2016)

So much easier and tastier just to get protein from whole foods. Greek yoghurt or Skyr yoghurt is pretty low calorie high protein (roughly 15g protein 110 calories a serving) Tastier than any protein shake I've ever had.


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2016)

steve50 said:


> This stuff also works wonders for building muscle mass and strength (legs) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine



Have you tried creatine? I've read that it makes you thirsty and I'm reluctant to go even that far down the supplements route. I also have a strong suspicion that it's actually a massive rip-off, in common with all these sports supplements.


----------



## DCLane (26 Apr 2016)

I've tried the SIS whey protein sachets (they were down to 20p in Sainsbury's instead of the supposed £1.99). Personally I found them  - it was like trying to drink gone-off milk.

Evaporated milk should do something similar anyway.


----------



## steve50 (26 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> Have you tried creatine? I've read that it makes you thirsty and I'm reluctant to go even that far down the supplements route. I also have a strong suspicion that it's actually a massive rip-off, in common with all these sports supplements.


Up until the age of forty I weight trained three to four times a week and would run four miles twice a week, The only supplements I used were creatine and whey protein other than that just a healthy diet. The body prduces creatine naturally , . Creatine itself can be phosphorylated by creatine kinase to form phosphocreatine, which is used as an energy reserve in skeletal muscles and the brain.
Creatine is the one supplement that does actually work to feed the muscles as you exercise.
I've never heard of creatine making you thirsty, first I've heard of that.
All the info is available here, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creatine


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2016)

Thanks. I've read that and I'm unconvinced that creatine is worth the money. I think I'd do better just to drink more milk; my problem is that I find milk harder to tolerate now as I've just passed the 60 mark; a pint gives me painful stomach cramps, hence my interest in evaporated milk - or would that just produce the same effect from a smaller volume of liquid?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> Thanks. I've read that and I'm unconvinced that creatine is worth the money. I think I'd do better just to drink more milk; my problem is that I find milk harder to tolerate now as I've just passed the 60 mark; a pint gives me painful stomach cramps, hence my interest in evaporated milk - or would that just produce the same effect from a smaller volume of liquid?


Try it?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> Yebbut I like the taste of evaporated milk.
> 
> Because I'm lazy, can you tell me where you buy whey protein and how you worked out that price? On Myprotein it looks horribly expensive.


Myprotein. Divide cost of a 2.5kg bag by 100 25g servings.

It's a lot less than 100 tins of evaporated milk


----------



## steve50 (26 Apr 2016)

Creatine is one of the cheapest and most effective ways to build strength and muscle, http://www.theproteinworks.com/crea...&fo_s=gplauk&gclid=CJWii-mirMwCFUHGGwod5ksMUg

*Scientifically Proven Through Research*
image: http://cdn-media.theproteinworks.com/wysiwyg/Homepage/Other/Sci-Proven-v2_2.jpg






Creatine is one of the most widely researched sports nutrition ingredients and the following benefits have been scientifically proven through independent research and officially approved by the European Food and Safety Authority:


*Creatine increases physical performance in successive bursts of short-term, high intensity exercise, the beneficial effect is obtained with a daily intake of 3 g of creatine.*

Read more at http://www.theproteinworks.com/creatine-monohydrate#FqUTazrhHyiyyM1F.99


----------



## Red17 (26 Apr 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Myprotein. Divide cost of a 2.5kg bag by 100 25g servings.
> 
> It's a lot less than 100 tins of evaporated milk



I've found Myprotein pricing a bit like Halfords - wait a few weeks and their whey protein always seems to be on a 50% off offer or similar


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Apr 2016)

I remember a session at a bike show with Graeme Obree 

He was asked about carbohydrate supplements before a ride

His reply was a discussion about the slow release and fast release components...... Of a jam sandwich

Sometimes the basics are effective


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Apr 2016)

OT

I spent some time with the Army

Anyone who has drunk tea with evaporated milk will understand why evaporated milk should be banned


----------



## User269 (26 Apr 2016)

Can't believe people are still worrying about this shoot.
Best recovery drink, Famous Grouse.

Oops, sorry forgot we're all pro racers here.


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2016)

Meat is murder. Milk is cruelty. What's with the obsession with 'building muscle' anyway? Ride your bike. Eat good nutritious food. End of.


----------



## Scoop (29 Apr 2016)

Creatine is a good supplement for building strength and muscle as previously suggested, however, it's important to understand it works whilst exercising in an anaerobic state (I.e.flat out, lifting weights etc..) wouldn't provide anything extra on a long ride but if you're planning on a very short training session containing short <12 second sprints you'll build muscle and strength. Good for speed demons I guess! 
I think someone posted a link above which would explain my point.
Also, milk is cruelty!? You ever been in a milking parlour? They get treated like royalty. At least in the ones I've been in...


----------



## PapaZita (29 Apr 2016)

Scoop said:


> Also, milk is cruelty!? You ever been in a milking parlour? They get treated like royalty. At least in the ones I've been in...



I once heard a vet compare dairy cattle to elite athletes, and he suggested that they show similar adaptations, albeit directed towards maximising a different sort of output. Just like athletic royalty they need to be well looked after, but they are also pushed very hard. Whether any of that constitutes cruelty I don't know.


----------



## speccy1 (30 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> Anybody tried this? Milk is a great natural protein and as I understand, whey protein is the protein taken out of milk, but it's pricey. So if evaporated milk is simply concentrated milk, wouldn't it make a cheap and easily available recovery drink?
> 
> We had a huge carton of convalescent drinks when my sick MIL was staying and they looked and tasted exactly like evaporated milk with a slightly metallic taste, which I think was added minerals.
> 
> What does the panel think?


----------



## mickle (30 Apr 2016)

PapaZita said:


> I once heard a vet compare dairy cattle to elite athletes, and he suggested that they show similar adaptations, albeit directed towards maximising a different sort of output. Just like athletic royalty they need to be well looked after, but they are also pushed very hard. Whether any of that constitutes cruelty I don't know.



Elite athletes aren't, correct me if I'm wrong, the product of many generations of selective breeding. So they tend not to have oversized mammary glands capable of producing unnatural amounts of milk. Elite athletes aren't encouraged to maintain optimal levels of milk production by being repeatedly impregnated and having their new-borns removed - causing considerable distress to both.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (1 May 2016)

Looking for a low calorie high protein snack. 
Look no further than Lidl cottage cheese.
Eaten it for lunch at work for nigh on three years, yum. For variety I have a mixture of crackers and for an occasional treat a layer of hummus.


----------

